# Yakov Kreizber RIP



## emiellucifuge

I just heard that Yakov Kreizberg died yesterday at the young age of 51. 
Ive seen him in concert a few tmes and still admire his conducting greatly.

Kreizberg was born in Leningrad. His father, May Bychkov, was a doctor in the Soviet Union who published prolifically on numerous medical subjects.[1] Before Yakov Kreizberg left the Soviet Union, he studied with Ilya Musin. He graduated from Mannes College The New School for Music in 1980, and continued his conducting studies at Tanglewood with Gustav Meier and Leonard Bernstein,[2] and at the Los Angeles Philharmonic Institute, where he was invited back to be assistant to Michael Tilson Thomas.[3] From 1985 to 1988, was director of the orchestra at Mannes.[3] In the 1980s he won the Eugene Ormandy Prize from the University of Michigan,[3], and in 1986 he won first prize in the American Symphony Orchestra's Stokowski Conducting Competition.[4] He accompanied and toured with Roberta Peters in the late 1980s.[5]
Kreizberg was General Music Director (GMD) of the United Municipal Theaters of Krefeld and Mönchengladbach from 1988 to 1994. He was GMD of the Komische Oper Berlin from 1994 to 2001. In parallel with his Berlin post, he was principal conductor of the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra from 1995 to 2000 and led it to a Carnegie Hall debut.[6] He made his New York Philharmonic debut on May 19, 1999.[7]
From 2003, Kreizberg was Chief Conductor and Artistic Advisor of the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra and the Netherlands Chamber Orchestra. At the time of his death, he was also Principal Guest Conductor of the Vienna Symphony Orchestra. He recorded regularly for Pentatone Classics, working with the Netherlands Philharmonic and Chamber Orchestras, Vienna Symphony and the Russian National Orchestra. His first disc with the Vienna Symphony Orchestra (Bruckner Symphony No.7) was nominated in two categories at this year's Grammy Awards. He made several concerto recordings with Julia Fischer. Kreizberg was scheduled to step down from both the Netherlands Philharmonic and Netherlands Chamber Orchestras in 2011.[8] In October 2007, Kreizberg was appointed Music Director and Artistic Director of the Monte Carlo Philharmonic Orchestra, effective with the 2009-2010 season, for an initial contract of 5 years.[9]
His final concert took place on February 14, 2011, conducting the Netherlands Philharmonic Orchestra at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam. The program consisted of Glinka's Overture to Russlan and Ludmilla, Prokofiev's Violin Concerto No.2 with soloist Alexander Sitkovetsky, and Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade.[10]
Kreizberg died on 15 March 2011 in Monaco,[11] after a long illness. He was 51 years old.[12]


----------



## emiellucifuge

Garrard,

This post was written a while ago to commemorate the death of a great musician. The thread title is explicit and I would hope only those with an admiration for Yakov would bother reading. The first two lines sum it all up, the rest is extra.


----------



## Polednice

Though it was bumped by a foolish comment (I mean, really, asking people to cater for low attention spans?), I'm glad my attention was drawn to it, because it's the first I've seen it, and didn't know - just yesterday I was listening to some of Kreizberg's recordings because I admired his interpretations. Sad news.


----------

